# Scary Tale Forest



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Just musing and brainstorming how I will be setting up our little haunted woods this year. We have a little trail through the woods that seems perfect for some grim Grimms Fairy Tales! And a few others to add in the fun!

Here is the Wikipedia entry about the brothers...

_The Brothers Grimm (German: Die Brüder Grimm or Die Gebrüder Grimm), Jacob (January 4, 1785 - September 20, 1863) and Wilhelm Grimm (February 24, 1786 - December 16, 1859), were German academics who were best known for publishing collections of folk tales and fairy tales, which became popular.[1] Jacob also did academic work in linguistics, related to how the sounds in words shift over time (Grimm's law), and together they wrote a German dictionary.

They are among the best-known story tellers of folk tales from Europe, and their work popularized such tales as "Rumpelstiltskin", "Snow White", "Sleeping Beauty", "Rapunzel", "Cinderella", "Hansel and Gretel", and "The Frog Prince", some of them they took from the Italian Fairy Tale writers Giambattista Basile and Giovanni Francesco Straparola.

_
In our own little woods, I will adapt a few other familiar fairy tale characters as well. For example: 
Little Red - Riding in the Hood (hearse) and 
the "Yeh - He Be Bad" Wolf

Hansel and Gretel and the Witch of the Woods
(Haunted Cottage, Stone Oven, etc.)

Jack be Nimble, Jack be Quick, Poor Jack didn't make it over the Candlestick! (A large fire-y candle flame made of up -lit fabric and a fan) 

Wicked Witch + house with striped legs (wingtips and briefcase?) sticking out .
"Who Killed My Sister (Mister?) "

I can think of soooo many more -- but feel free to contribute!


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a friend who does this theme every year and it's always a lot of fun! Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

i love this idea.. a house we lived in YEARS ago had a little area that we used like this.. when you started walking into it you could feel the temp. change.. for some reason it was always the coolest part of the yard.. we had moss growing everywhere.. i miss that little area..


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

ok BOO, now you have me thinking.. have you thought about Alice in wonderland??? that movie is coming out in a couple of weeks.... i bet there will be a ton of ideas there.. mad hatter tea party.. you could take plywood, do three walls and a ceiling.take a small table, glue the cups etc.. to the table then hang the table upside down from the ceiling, you could make topsy turvy cakes in spooky colors from foam board... or the red queen... off with her head stuff... playing croquet with heads... just some ideas for you.. this is what happens when i start thinkin...


----------



## helenback (Dec 20, 2009)

Not a Grimm character, but little miss Muffett dangling from a giant spider sac, and the spider drops just in time...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

These will be fun to see. How about Humpty Dumpty?


----------

